# Bolt Part Numbers for Rear Wheel/Bearing Hub Assembly Mounting Bolts



## argahimer (11 mo ago)

Hey all, I have a 2013 Chevy Cruze Eco and am going absolutely insane trying to find the part number for the 4 bolts that mount the rear hub assembly (PN
13591998). I have looked all over the internet for diagrams and found the hub assembly part number no problem, but cannot find the bolts. Can anyone point me in the right direction or happen to be able to find the bolt part numbers?

Below are the bolts I'm trying to find:








This photo came from Chevrolet Cruze owners & service manuals, user guides but they dont include part numbers


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Take one to a hardware store and find a match.


----------



## argahimer (11 mo ago)

If my understanding is correct, these are torque to yield bolts and I assumed hardware store bolts wouldn't be sufficient. Am I wrong?


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

You lost/broke all 4?


----------



## argahimer (11 mo ago)

The repair manual emphasizes to replace those bolts when replacing the hub assembly.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

argahimer said:


> The repair manual emphasizes to replace those bolts when replacing the hub assembly.


All righty then…hardware store will be just fine.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

Go talk to the parts department on your local Chevy dealer. They will get you the part number in about 5 minutes then go pull them from their bolt bin


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Dorman does sell some types of hub bolts, but you are right.....there is absolutely no information anywhere on part numbers for them for most GM cars.
That said, I have never had to replace those bolts on any GM car when replacing hubs, and I have done many a car over the years. I have never have had any issues simply reusing them.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

argahimer said:


> If my understanding is correct, these are torque to yield bolts and I assumed hardware store bolts wouldn't be sufficient. Am I wrong?


A hardware store bolt would be sufficient if it meets or exceeds the OEM bolt grade, head design, and is torqued properly.

A Torque to Yield bolt is a bolt that is intentionally torque beyond the point of elasticity. Meaning that it cannot be torqued again to the specification more than once because the bolt stretches to a point where it cannot go back to it's original size.

Any bolt where the design torque specification is Torque + Angle, ie. 60 ft-lbs +90 degrees.

@MP81 correct me if I'm wrong. My Strength of Materials are a little rusty.

Does that make sense?

I'll give you a personal example for clarification. The head bolts on my engine are torque to yield. They have to be replaced anytime they are properly torqued and removed. I replaced my head bolts with head studs and nuts that can be reused. See my signature for a picture.


----------



## argahimer (11 mo ago)

JLL said:


> A hardware store bolt would be sufficient if it meets or exceeds the OEM bolt grade, head design, and is torqued properly.
> 
> A Torque to Yield bolt is a bolt that is intentionally torque beyond the point of elasticity. Meaning that it cannot be torqued again to the specification more than once because the bolt stretches to a point where it cannot go back to it's original size.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation it makes sense to me, the repair manual calls for 37 ft*lb + 40° which is why I referred to them as TTY before. It seems I'm getting conflicting information. A couple people above are hinting/mentioning that its ok to reuse, but what I am gathering from you is if there is a degree amount to tighten past the torque spec, then I shouldn't. Is 37 ft*lbs so little that its not really stretching the bolts to move another 40 degrees or am I really better off replacing? The idea of hunting down the exact same grade 8 bolts in a hardware store doesn't exactly enthrall me but I will do it if its the right thing to do and I'm pretty sure I would die if I sheared an old bolt trying to get it back in.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

The people telling you to re-use TTY bolts are wrong. They just get lucky that thing don't fall apart on them.

No offense to the lucky.

And as to what thebac said, the other vehicles may not have had TTY bolts. The Cruze has alot of TTY bolts.

To do the job correctly you ALWAYS need to replace TTY bolts regardless of the job that your doing. Unless you like the thought that vibration could possibly back the bolts out. I know I don’t.


----------



## argahimer (11 mo ago)

JLL said:


> The people telling you to re-use TTY bolts are wrong. They just get lucky that thing don't fall apart on them.
> 
> No offense to the lucky.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the wise words and the back-up. I was starting to second guess getting new bolts.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

If Cruze hub bolts were indeed TTY, that information would be readily available, and the bolts themselves would be available thru the aftermarket. Again, Ive never had an issue reusing the bolts, and Ive yet to have a hub "fall off". "Your results may vary", I guess.


----------



## argahimer (11 mo ago)

For completeness, I think I finally found the part number. I believe it's 11588743, appears to be used for all sorts of stuff. I just ordered 4 and won't know for sure until they come in. I will come back and edit if it is the incorrect bolt.


----------

